
Matting and Hinging of Works of Art on Paper (1981) [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.loc.gov/preservation/care/SmithBrown.PDF
======
klodolph
I want to say that if you’re half-serious about art, spend some time learning
these kinds of techniques—how to present artwork without damaging it much.

You will usually have no idea which pieces of art you make or own are the ones
that will someday become precious. The artwork may be owned by, a depiction
of, or created by someone who disappears from your life. Or you may be that
person who disappears from someone else’s life. Or you may realize that the
art has something special in it that you can’t replicate.

Art doesn’t last forever but it’s not too much effort to get an easy hundred
years out of it, most of the time.

(As a minor note—if you have photographs on fiber-base paper, the techniques
for mounting are often a bit different than the ones in the linked article.
This is because fiber-base paper has a powerful tendency to curl.)

~~~
brudgers
I don't disagree, but I find the idea of archival materials interesting. Does
Van Gogh's cheap yellow diminish his art? Or to put it another way, folk art
isn't lesser just different and mostly in the mind of the beholder. All these
techniques work with Elmer's and corrugated cardboard. Matting and framing is
mostly about presentation not preservation.

